
How Steam key reselling is killing the little guys - mxfh
http://blog.indiegamestand.com/featured-articles/steam-key-reselling-killing-little-guys/
======
nextweek2
I don't understand why the market for keys still exists. Only allow direct
purchase.

I brought two games last year through steam and ubisoft which I was later
given a ban for because I was in a range of stolen codes.

This affected me as a legitimate user buying direct.

Game code reselling needs to end.

